# women - (periods) with ibs



## katiebabe (May 30, 2011)

Hello girlsTo cut a long story short I have been suffering severly with IBS for nearly 8months.It started after a tummy bug in April and has been constant 247 since.The only time I can go out is on a morning,the longest I can be on my feet and moving is about an hour and a half before the pain kicks in.The more I eat and move throughout the day the worse it gets.My tummy is constantly bloated 'severly' uncomfortable, by an afternoon / evening it feels very inflamed, sore, like my organs are rubbing against each other causing friction.I can't eat a lot becoz of it all so try graze through the day.'Oddly enuff before my symptoms I had dropped a stone in 4months for no reason and since have lost another stone, now a measly 7stone 7 and 5foot 6!!!! If I don't eat for a few hours my tummy feels just as uncomfortable like a starving bug,empty but so bloated and full at the same time.Just not right whatsoever basically-out of order.My bowels can knott up,spazm,make me feel like someones winding 'punching' me severly, I burp/belch constantly,tummy gurgles constantly like a rumbling appendix.The back pain so horrid too. Plus I get bouts of nausea.I've found the whole thing hell, lost my social life/job/ability to go out anywhere really or do activities, every evening I am garunteed in pain laid in bed watching tele.Anyways PERIODS...........I have always had very painful periods,but regular. Since having an mri 'for this' in august I had spotting after and ever since my periods are nearly 2weeks late each month making them start at different times each month.Since having post infectious ibs 'still undergoing tests btw but this is the outcome so far', the days leading upto my period 4days prior the whole ibs is a total nightmere.'So bad the other night I was seriously considering going to hospital,but as I know from previously turning up with this they can't do anything!!My inflamed tummy is worse a lots worse its like burning and my back mid to higher also burns constantly. I can't manage as much food 'and I'm already eating tiny portions' just the whole thing painwise gets ten times worse which is not managable as I can't live with it how it is normally.I have eventually came on this morning,I am sat on the toilet with hot water bottle, I think the fact that I am mainly ibs C dosent help as before all this every month at this time I would go for lots of poos 'think fairly normal' but obvs I can't go. Just the whole period pain + my bowels going crazy is too much.I just wanted to know if ... Anyone finds their ibs terrible just before there period and when on.And....If I can meet anyone else who seems to have ibs to my extreme?Also has anyone else become irregular since having post infectious ibs?I have had an ultra sound to test my overies but nothing more.Is anyone finding IBS as difficult to live with and how are u coping??I have nearly exhausted doctors and I can't bare them to turn around to me anymore and send me home saying its just ibs it will get better!! Its heartbraking when its this extreme I could have put a 100% on the fact that I thought it must be IBD.Seeing a new consultant and he's my last hope. Thanks for reading girls Kate xxxx


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I have moved this to the Women's Health Forum for obvious reasons.Have you seen the article above "IBS and Hormones"? It is thumbtacked to the top of this forum. That will explain the relationship between the two.Plus you seem to be upset/stressed constantly and that can have an impact on your periods.I doubt the MRI caused any problems with your periods hon.Have you tried any probiotics? You need to try them for a long time to see whether or not they can help... Some folks say months. But it must be a good probiotic. Ask your druggist. And if one type of probiotic with certain bacteria in it doesn't work.. than try another with different strains.You have only been sick since April. Frankly you haven't had time to exhaust ALL treatments yet hon. Keep trying new things by reading what others have tried here. Dr's can only do so much. You seem to expect them to "fix" this for you and as we have told you... once a diagnosis is reached.. there isn't a whole lot they can do. Finding symptoms management only happens with trial and error for each individual patient. And that is up to you. And you haven't had the time to try everything... So maybe lower your expectations for your Dr's and try things more on your own by reading the different forums and educating yourself on what can help.We all sympathisize and yes many of us have severe IBS. And we have learned to cope and you will too. You just need to start doing decent trial and error to find what works best for you.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow. Sounds extreme. yes, I have much worse symptoms right before and the first few days of my period. I think it is the extra stress. Have you been checked for Diabetes and/or Pancreatitis? Your pain sounds a bit over the top.Keep persevering, it can take years to sort out all the issues to find what is contributing to your problem.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> I think it is the extra stress.


 It might be "stress" Korga, but if you read the article you will see hormones themselves can be a trigger for many of us.


----------



## katiebabe (May 30, 2011)

Its not stress, the whole problem is totally rediculas I'm so poorly I can't understand how docs can't see the problem. I can't hardly do anything after mid day my stomach bloats and feels like someones punching me and my back burns severly. I have to literally sit down all afternoon and evening. On an evening even sat down after tea I have awful stomach pain, feels again likes someones punching me. Had enuff of it all really have,taken my life off me. Doctor says he dosent know what's causing it all. I feel totally trapped in my own body. X


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Like I said.....If you read the article at the top of the forum about IBS and hormones, you will see many women have trouble with IBS pain & flares during their menses.Outside of having more testing... I don't know what else *could* tell where your specific pain is coming from Katie.


----------



## pinktee18 (Dec 26, 2011)

I was diagnosed with IBS in 2006 and last November was diagnosed with endometriosis which was why I would die each month during my period and have cramps from hell and it would cause my IBS to flare up like crazy. Birth control has helped I'm on the nuvaring and it's been a life saver. I was off birth control for a month and about died I forgot how painful periods are without birth control.


----------



## Cheryl1967 (Apr 19, 2012)

The IBS is so much worse before and during menstrual periods due to elevated prostaglandins...they are responsible for inflammation and a vast array of other uncomfortable things. Check good 'ol Wikipedia...it explains a lot just type in prostaglandins.


----------



## despair (Jun 17, 2012)

Cheryl1967 said:


> The IBS is so much worse before and during menstrual periods due to elevated prostaglandins...they are responsible for inflammation and a vast array of other uncomfortable things. Check good 'ol Wikipedia...it explains a lot just type in prostaglandins.


----------



## despair (Jun 17, 2012)

I was so glad to see this topic. Until I fond this group I had no idea so many of us has the same problems. I would like to know not only the cramping and back pain,why do I seem to have way more gas at this time a month? I have so much gas already that im trying to battle, to no avail it seems sometimes,it is so much more horrible during this time. Also my bowels move ok during this time. I havent found anything much to help the gas on a good day, let alone this time of the month. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Despair did you read the article entitles IBS and Hormones pinned to the top of this forum?Lots of info on the connection there.Try using an anti-gas product (simethicone) WITH your meals during your menses.


----------



## Lingus84 (Jun 27, 2012)

I have dealt with ibs all my life because it runs in the family. I had a colonoscopy done about a year ago and nothing turned up. My doctor told me to take stool softeners at night and then miralax in the morning. This worked great for several months and now it doesn't. What am I doing wrong. I had to drink over 3 glasses not cups of prune juice to get a bowl movement. When the doctor told me to take milk of magnesia after a surgery I had to take two bottles of it for it to work. What can I do? My Mom has these problems but she tells me what works for her and it doesn't help me then she thinks I don't listen to her. I just think I have it worst than she does. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi there,Because hormones are all out of control during your period, often times my ibs acts up. I also have GAD which is especially difficult during my period as my anxiety level is quite high. Try doing self care, eating things that do not irritate your stomach, have a bath, get lots of rest and relax. Try also peppermint tea or mint oil which can relax your stomach muscles.


----------



## waterlilybelly (Aug 11, 2012)

Lingus84 said:


> I have dealt with ibs all my life because it runs in the family. I had a colonoscopy done about a year ago and nothing turned up. My doctor told me to take stool softeners at night and then miralax in the morning. This worked great for several months and now it doesn't. What am I doing wrong. I had to drink over 3 glasses not cups of prune juice to get a bowl movement. When the doctor told me to take milk of magnesia after a surgery I had to take two bottles of it for it to work. What can I do? My Mom has these problems but she tells me what works for her and it doesn't help me then she thinks I don't listen to her. I just think I have it worst than she does. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


Sounds very frustrating... I also sometimes have opposite reactions to what I'm given. Have you read through much on the "Diet" forum? For instance, prune juice is high in one of the fermentable starches (FODMAPs) that can set some of us off... but there's more and better info elsewhere. I'm very new to the forum, and I've only just begun trying a low-FODMAP intervention, but my colon has been behaving nicely the past few days. Fingers crossed here, and...Best wishes for better health!


----------

